# Durant or Oden?



## GoMavs41

who would you take? I would want Durant.


----------



## TucsonClip

Franchise centers dont come along that often. Ill take Oden and wont think twice.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I'd take Oden personally, but I dont think that picking Durant first is the cardinal sin some make it out to be.


----------



## JNice

I'd take Oden easily. Durant could end up putting up better NBA numbers but I think Oden will be more impactful. He can singlehandedly change a team's defense.


----------



## a_i_4_life

durant because no one really knew what he could do and no one thought he would be this good this early, oden showed us what he can do against good teams like Florida.........NOTHING!


----------



## rebelsun

Oden and it's not very close.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

a_i_4_life said:


> durant because no one really knew what he could do and no one thought he would be this good this early, oden showed us what he can do against good teams like Florida.........NOTHING!


I respect your pick of Durant but the path you took to that pick is a bit skewed. Why take Durant because no one thougth he'd be that good? I thought he'd be this good. Also it was Oden's 5th game back from a major wrist injury. Wrists are sort of important in basketball especially the one on your dominant hand.


----------



## Blazed

Nobody would take Jordan over Hakeem then?


----------



## lw32

a_i_4_life said:


> durant because no one really knew what he could do and no one thought he would be this good this early, oden showed us what he can do against good teams like Florida.........NOTHING!


You're joking, right?

If you didn't know about Durant, and didn't know what he could do plead ignorance for yourself. Don't say "no one really knew."

Most that follow HS basketball, even college basketball, have known about Durant for a while. The situation in Texas played out perfectly for Durant to step in and dominate. 4 of the 5 starters from last season left. That's a huge void for any team. Durant selected Barnes and Texas because he'd be able to show his stuff early and put up stats, which is exactly what's happening. Don't see why you didn't see it coming. If any team made a draft selection using your criteria, the scouting department should be shot.


----------



## zagsfan20

I knew Durant was special after watching him for a couple minutes at the McDonald's game.


----------



## rocketeer

i go to texas and the answer is still very easily oden. any other choice is the wrong choice.


----------



## Nimreitz

I love Durant and it's closer than some people want to admit, but I would take Oden every time.


----------



## MoscowHeel

Durant very easily. Oden is a good player but this image of him being a superdominant center is clearly the result of too much hype and wishful thinking.


----------



## WildByNature

Durant...


----------



## Jizzy

Kevin Durant by a mile. Oden offense isn't ready for the NBA level yet meanwhile, Kevin Durant is looking better and better everyday. 6'10, SF/PF, can shoot the three, finish strong, run the break, post up, could you imagine the mismatches he'd cause in the league?


----------



## HKF

Durant is not a PF on the pro level. He's a SF. Strictly a small forward. Believe it or not, this is how I look at it. Dwight Howard vs. Tracy McGrady if we're playing the hypothetical game. Sure McGrady will have better scoring numbers than Howard and so forth, but the impact player in a form of wins is what we're looking at here. Howard will win more basketball games then McGrady will (% wise) due to the fact that you can build a team around a big. 

I love Durant, I think he's silky smooth, but anyone who would take him over Oden is silly. Again Oden will not be a mediocre center. Heck he's already better than Chris Kaman, Nenad Krstic and Samuel Dalembert right now. As a rookie he will improve his team in the wins department by 10+ games. That's what an impact player does (i.e. Carmelo, Lebron and Wade). 

To many of you are always focused on stats. Oden will help where it's most important, as a game changing big in the win column. Simple as that.


----------



## TucsonClip

I agree with HFK... You guys are ignoring Oden's defensive presence and focusing on how many points Durant is scoring vs. Oden.

Oden can improve his team immediately with his defense. He has the size, strength, athleticism, and defensive ability to play a good amount of minutes as a rookie, even if he doesnt have a post game (like some of you are saying).


----------



## Geaux Tigers

That's how it is with these message board folks. Its just a bunch of Yahoo! Fantasy Basketball GM's who think that creating a great team is sticking the guys with the highest PPG together. You can always tell who actually played real organized basketball...

Oh and to people knocking his offensive game saying he can just dunk. I say get them how you can get them. If no one can stop your dunk why shoot the 3?


----------



## ATLien

The Atlanta Hawks: Durant
The 29 other NBA teams: Oden


----------



## Geaux Tigers

TheATLien said:


> The Atlanta Hawks: Durant
> The 29 other NBA teams: Oden


Atlanta doesn't like Championships but they LOVE Allstar games!


----------



## ATLien

and strip clubs!!


----------



## JNice

HKF said:


> Durant is not a PF on the pro level. He's a SF. Strictly a small forward. Believe it or not, this is how I look at it. Dwight Howard vs. Tracy McGrady if we're playing the hypothetical game. Sure McGrady will have better scoring numbers than Howard and so forth, but the impact player in a form of wins is what we're looking at here. Howard will win more basketball games then McGrady will (% wise) due to the fact that you can build a team around a big.
> 
> I love Durant, I think he's silky smooth, but anyone who would take him over Oden is silly. Again Oden will not be a mediocre center. Heck he's already better than Chris Kaman, Nenad Krstic and Samuel Dalembert right now. As a rookie he will improve his team in the wins department by 10+ games. That's what an impact player does (i.e. Carmelo, Lebron and Wade).
> 
> To many of you are always focused on stats. Oden will help where it's most important, as a game changing big in the win column. Simple as that.


This is basically what I was saying. And in addition, there are a lot more All-Star caliber wings available in the league (and likely in future drafts) than All-Star caliber centers, which at worst is where Oden will be barring injuries.


----------



## rainman

Oden or anyone else would be a good question too. Would the team with the #1 take a Lebron or a Wade or Howard(trade)? to me that would be the bigger question, not a 200lb wing player.


----------



## Nimreitz

HKF said:


> Durant is not a PF on the pro level. He's a SF. Strictly a small forward. Believe it or not, this is how I look at it. Dwight Howard vs. Tracy McGrady if we're playing the hypothetical game. Sure McGrady will have better scoring numbers than Howard and so forth, but the impact player in a form of wins is what we're looking at here. Howard will win more basketball games then McGrady will (% wise) due to the fact that you can build a team around a big.


Maybe I'm wrong, but I would make Durant a power forward. He could be transcendent at that position. As a wing he's going to be good, but compared to wings in the league right now I don't see him eclipsing Kobe, LeBron, Melo, Wade, and a few others. He could potentially be a Dirk or KG type at PF because his rebounding and shot blocking will be good from the start.


----------



## TiMVP2

Durant because he goes to texas...


----------



## HB

Nimreitz said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I would make Durant a power forward. He could be transcendent at that position. As a wing he's going to be good, but compared to wings in the league right now I don't see him eclipsing Kobe, LeBron, Melo, Wade, and a few others. He could potentially be a Dirk or KG type at PF because *his rebounding and shot blocking will be good from the start.*


He isnt exactly a good rebounder or shotblocker, and before someone posts some double digit rebounding numbers against some weak teams, watch him play and you can see that he doesnt exactly have the instincts to be a solid rebounder or shotblocker well at this point of his career anyways.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Nimreitz said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I would make Durant a power forward. He could be transcendent at that position. *As a wing he's going to be good, but compared to wings in the league right now I don't see him eclipsing Kobe, LeBron, Melo, Wade, and a few others.* He could potentially be a Dirk or KG type at PF because his rebounding and shot blocking will be good from the start.


Its not Durant's offensve vs their offense though so it doesnt matter if he eclipses them or not. And the only real defensive threat on that list is Kobe who is by all accounts a SG anyway. Durant is a SF. He'd have to hit the weight room hard and show me a lot more of a knack for rebounding before I line him up at PF.


----------



## Nimreitz

Well I wouldn't play him at the 4 right away, but I would try to make him one by posting him up more and having him add weight.


----------



## HKF

You negate his strengths at the PF position. The fact that he's 6'10 and can handle and shoot over other small forwards is a luxury. This guy is a SF. It's like people saying that Okafor and Howard are PF's. No they aren't. They're centers and that's where they should play. If you score close to the basket, that's where you should operate. Last thing you want to have is guys like Brian Skinner, Mark Madsen leaning on Durant. No reason why he shouldn't be a more explosive version of Rashard Lewis. You wouldn't put Lewis at the 4 spot would you? 

Keep in mind, we're the same people who complain that Rasheed Wallace needs to take his butt in the post. Why do you want your 4 man shooting 3's all game? You're gonna get destroyed on the boards with Durant at the 4.


----------



## Nimreitz

HKF said:


> You negate his strengths at the PF position. The fact that he's 6'10 and can handle and shoot over other small forwards is a luxury. This guy is a SF. It's like people saying that Okafor and Howard are PF's. No they aren't. They're centers and that's where they should play. If you score close to the basket, that's where you should operate. Last thing you want to have is guys like Brian Skinner, Mark Madsen leaning on Durant. No reason why he shouldn't be a more explosive version of Rashard Lewis. You wouldn't put Lewis at the 4 spot would you?
> 
> Keep in mind, we're the same people who complain that Rasheed Wallace needs to take his butt in the post. Why do you want your 4 man shooting 3's all game? You're gonna get destroyed on the boards with Durant at the 4.


I don't see the Mavs complaining. The fact that he's so athletic and explosive precisely means that Brian Skinner and Mark Madsen CAN'T guard him! He'd blow by them every time, or at the least draw them away from the basket and open up the post for other players. And if you put a wing on him he'll shoot over them. PF utilizes his ability to create mismatches fully.


----------



## HB

Nimreitz is looking at the offensive side of his game, how about defense? Who is he going to be guarding out there?


----------



## cpawfan

Durant is much closer to a SG than he is to a PF.

This thread is very amusing and almost like an IQ test


----------



## HB

cpawfan said:


> Durant is much closer to a SG than he is to a PF.
> 
> This thread is very amusing and almost like an IQ test


Would you play him at the 2 if you were a coach in the NBA


----------



## cpawfan

HB said:


> Would you play him at the 2 if you were a coach in the NBA


I would before I'd play him at the 4.


----------



## JNice

I'd play him at Coach. He very smart.


----------



## Nimreitz

HB said:


> Nimreitz is looking at the offensive side of his game, how about defense? Who is he going to be guarding out there?


Hahaha, not power forwards.


----------



## HB

cpawfan said:


> I would before I'd play him at the 4.


I agree he is not a 4 man, not sure about the 2 spot either. I think he is a SF who could masquerade at the 2 or 3 spots depending on certain matchups


----------



## JNice

I don't see why he won't be able to play 4 in the NBA. He'll likely have added 15lbs of muscle by the time he step on an NBA court. This is the same league that had Boris Diaw playing center much of last year. What really seperates Durant's body type from Chris Bosh when he came in?


----------



## cpawfan

JNice said:


> I don't see why he won't be able to play 4 in the NBA. He'll likely have added 15lbs of muscle by the time he step on an NBA court. This is the same league that had Boris Diaw playing center much of last year. What really seperates Durant's body type from Chris Bosh when he came in?


When he hits 24, he'll probably be developed to the point where he can play it. Right now we are talking about skill set. Durants talents are based on perimeter scoring, ball handling and passing. Yes he can score in the post in college, but it will be some time before he could do that on the men in the NBA.


----------



## JNice

cpawfan said:


> When he hits 24, he'll probably be developed to the point where he can play it. Right now we are talking about skill set. Durants talents are based on perimeter scoring, ball handling and passing. Yes he can score in the post in college, but it will be some time before he could do that on the men in the NBA.


Yeah, but who says your 4 has to be a post scorer? Bosh is mainly a perimeter 4, or at least spends a lot time on the perimeter. Bargs is a perimeter 4. Dirk was certainly a perimeter 4. Hell, even a guy like Jermaine Oneal, nowadays, spends most of his time shooting mid-range jumper offensively.

I don't necessarily think it will be his best position right away but depending on where he goes, he might not have any other choice.


----------



## bostonwr

cpawfan said:


> Durant is much closer to a SG than he is to a PF.
> 
> This thread is very amusing and almost like an IQ test



lol agreed.


----------



## zagsfan20

I don't see Durant play PF either. When you have a guy who can create so well facing the basket, you need to keep him at SF IMO.


----------



## Nimreitz

You guys aren't keeping up with the paradigm shift in today's NBA. You don't need a McHale or Charles Oakley playing PF anymore. Amare the year before he got injured really started to become fantastic because he could step out and hit that jumpshot. ANYONE can play SF in the NBA, I don't honestly think Durant is a special talent at that position.


----------



## cpawfan

Nimreitz said:


> You guys aren't keeping up with the paradigm shift in today's NBA. You don't need a McHale or Charles Oakley playing PF anymore. Amare the year before he got injured really started to become fantastic because he could step out and hit that jumpshot. ANYONE can play SF in the NBA, I don't honestly think Durant is a special talent at that position.


Amare was playing Center, not PF. Marion was the PF and there is only 1 Suns in the NBA.


----------



## Nimreitz

Sure, Marion is the PF. Great rebounder, but he's not exactly a low post banger on offense. There is only one Phoenix Suns, but they've changed the complexion of the game and a lot of teams are or are going to start copying them.


----------



## cpawfan

Nimreitz said:


> Sure, Marion is the PF. Great rebounder, but he's not exactly a low post banger on offense. There is only one Phoenix Suns, but they've changed the complexion of the game and a lot of teams are or are going to start copying them.


This is season 3, if teams were going to copy them, they would have already done it. The only team that is close to doing that is the Raps


----------



## Bball_Doctor

What is Durant listed as? 6'10 225? Durant reminds me of Vin Baker when Baker was in college but with better handles. A lot of people questioned the Bucks for turning Baker into a PF but in the end it turned out quite well and he developed into an all-star PF. 

But a player like Oden only comes once in awhile especially today. Oden is a true C. He reminds me of Duncan. People forget how undeveloped Duncan's offensive game was in his first year of college and Oden is already better at both ends than Duncan was at the same age.

If both players develop into their potential I don't see how anybody would not take Oden 10 times out of 10.


----------



## bostonwr

Nimreitz said:


> Sure, Marion is the PF. Great rebounder, but he's not exactly a low post banger on offense. There is only one Phoenix Suns, but they've changed the complexion of the game and a lot of teams are or are going to start copying them.



I don't know about that. They still haven't proven that they can get it done in the playoffs. It's still about teams that play defense like the Spurs and Mavs.


----------



## nbanoitall

this is coming from a guy who is filling out his bracket OSU national champs.

Oden could easily be as good as David Robinson. I actually bet he will be, and believe hes a future hall of famer

I've never in my life seen someone like Kevin Durant. I was amazed with Jordan at 6'6 as a kid. Vince Carter when he first came out at 6'6 and of course Kobe. Then you got Lebron and Tmac at 6'8 with unbelievable guard skills.

Now you have Durant who is college is capable of playing anywhere and in the pros in his prime will be at least a 3 position player (sg, sf, and yes power forward as he develops).

With Oden I see a very very high ceiling on him. An at least as good a Robinson ceiling. Which is unbelievable this day in age. But Oden wont ever been as good as say WIlt Chamberlain. 

With Durant, and this will piss some people off. I dont think I can say that. And people know how much I like kobe bryant for instance. But I think Durant's ceiling is pretty much limitless.... he has all the tools any one player has ever had. You have one broadcaster comparing him to KG and another comparing him to T-mac. Those guys in my opinion are versatile players, but very different players as well. Which is why Kevin Durant's ability is even more jaw dropping than greg Oden.

Greg Oden has been called mild mannered at times and has been called out for not establishing good low post position at times as well. Of course his teammates in my opinion dont look for him very well. 

Kevin Durant could be even more of a match up nightmare than the current stars in the league.

I've been torn on who i would take personally for quite a while. But the more I watch, the more I choose to go against the grain... and what all the draft boards tell us is the obvious pick.... and go with Kevin Durant. The GM that does it would have to have a lot of balls


----------



## Pimped Out

nbanoitall said:


> I've never in my life seen someone like Kevin Durant. I was amazed with Jordan at 6'6 as a kid. Vince Carter when he first came out at 6'6 and of course Kobe. Then you got Lebron and Tmac at 6'8 with unbelievable guard skills.


tmac is closer to 6'10 and probably only an inch shorter than durant. durant does look like he has a build that could fill out more than tmac if he wants to as he gets older.


----------



## Rids

Oden amazes me with his desire to just help the team win. I mean shooting free throws left handed while waiting for his right wrist to heal completely that's something special. Depending on the team I still lean to Durant for that instant pro aspect of his game. Most teams don't have the ability to let a kid develop for a couple years anymore. It's win and win now.


----------



## zagsfan20

Bball_Doctor said:


> *What is Durant listed as? 6'10 225? Durant reminds me of Vin Baker when Baker was in college but with better handles. A lot of people questioned the Bucks for turning Baker into a PF but in the end it turned out quite well and he developed into an all-star PF.*
> 
> But a player like Oden only comes once in awhile especially today. Oden is a true C. He reminds me of Duncan. People forget how undeveloped Duncan's offensive game was in his first year of college and Oden is already better at both ends than Duncan was at the same age.
> 
> If both players develop into their potential I don't see how anybody would not take Oden 10 times out of 10.


Baker didn't have nearly the ball handling skills or facing the basket ability that Durant has, nor did he have much of a 3 point shot. I didn't get to see Baker play in college but I highly doubt that he was playing SF at Hartford as near 7 footer in a conference like Hartford plays in with smaller bigs.


----------



## BigMike

Oden...by a hair.

I think they're 1 and 1(a), but when in doubt, go big. 

With that said, Kevin Durant is ridiculous. He's the smoothest player at his height I've seen in a hell of a long time. He's going to be a superstar in the league.

The best part about him is his attitude. I'm an employee of Texas basketball, and he's probably the nicest kid on the team, and his work ethic is second to none. He busts his *** in the weight room (you should have seen him 4 months ago. Yikes.) and he's always the last to leave the practice facility...always putting in extra work on his jumpshot and handle (now if he'd only start putting in some serious work on his D!). He's the complete package...has the skills and the mindset to take him as far as he wants to go in the sport.

I guess it depends on who has the pick...but if I'm starting from scratch, I take Oden, because game-changing centers are more difficult to find than perimeter scorers. But beware of KD, he might be the better prospect, and he's got as much potential as anyone


----------



## rebelsun

Amusing quote:

http://www.denverpost.com/sports/ci_5027412



> "He would've been taken last year (No. 1) and the top guy the year before that," one NBA executive said. "That's according to anyone who has a brain. Anybody who seriously entertains a conversation that he won't be the first guy should not be in this business."


----------



## 9diamonds

Durant had a monster game against Oklahoma state yesterday


----------



## Geaux Tigers

9diamonds said:


> Durant had a monster game against Oklahoma state yesterday



It wasn't just Durant. Almost everyone who laced up got great numbers.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Oden, but you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## TiMVP2

after last night i go with durant by far


----------



## UrFavTeamSux

Since both players have so much potential, I think the choice of who goes first will be completely based off of what the team who wins the lottery needs. If a team like Boston or Philly gets to pick first, then I think Oden will be picked without a doubt as both teams could definitely use a solid center. But if Memphis gets it, then I think they'd pick up Durant as they already have Gasol. 

So yea, it'll be completely based off of what the team needs, rather than splitting hairs over who is better between Oden and Durant.


----------



## jericho

My belated 2 cents...

Take Oden, not because he's leaps and bounds more talented than Durant or will post gaudier stats, but because he's a rarer commodity. Durant will score more on opposing teams, but Oden will take more points away from them. But the way their respective freshmen seasons are shaping up, neither choice would be crazy. 

Durant will probably need to start out at 3 because he just won't have the heft to hold his own at the 4 spot. But I could see him evolving into a 4, if he's got scrappy rebounders playing on either side of him.


----------



## rocketeer

9diamonds said:


> Durant had a monster game against Oklahoma state yesterday


he was 13-31. and his 37 and 12 are a lot less impressive since they came in triple overtime.

i'm a big fan of durant, but i don't think last night was the amazing game by him everyone says it was.


----------



## MemphisX

rocketeer said:


> he was 13-31. and his 37 and 12 are a lot less impressive since they came in triple overtime.
> 
> i'm a big fan of durant, but i don't think last night was the amazing game by him everyone says it was.


Did you watch the game?


----------



## Saint Baller

For the teams in the Oden running, don't be upset if you get the second pick because either are good.


----------



## Nimreitz

BigMike said:


> Oden...by a hair.
> 
> I think they're 1 and 1(a), but when in doubt, go big.


Yeah I think that's what it is. If a team like Orlando, Houston, or Phoenix got the #1, even though that is impossible, they would probably go with Durant. Other than that, Oden is an upgrade for every team in the league.


----------



## rocketeer

MemphisX said:


> Did you watch the game?


yeah. all but the last seconds of double overtime because my power went out, but it came back for triple.

durant took a lot of bad shots.


----------



## rebelsun

MemphisX said:


> Did you watch the game?


I'd say Mario Boggan was just as impressive as Durant in that game.


----------



## BigMike

OKSt. wasn't his best game of the conference season, let alone the whole year. KD's played better on a few occasions.

BTW, anyone who thinks Durant will be a 4 in the league is sorely mistaken. The height suggests 4, and when he fills out a little he could play in the post, but that's not his game. What sets him apart is his handle and his J...watch him play, he strokes it from deep all day and can take anybody off the dribble right to the rim. He's a definite small forward in the league. 

His ability to play with his back to the basket and post up smaller defenders will, however, be a great asset for whoever drafts him. He should get quite a few scoring opportunities in the post.


----------



## SheriffKilla

LOL

Durant played bad against OKl ST??

this dude literally put the team on his back and would let them loose for 3 overtimes with his scoring, rebouding, defense and emotions 
i actually heard him tell the other froshies where to go in the offense

also i want to say that this kid's defense is very underrated he gets his block shots and steals and he moves his feet really well 
he is gonna be a little stuck between positions in the NBA on defense but the effort and talent is definatly there for him to become a very good defender as well (Just like t-mac)
someone like Dirk will probably have Durant as one of their tougher matchups to score against

i voted for Durant but really i think it comes down to what team is choosing and what you need
honestly they will both have great impacts in the league the way i see it right now is Durant could probably be a 25- 30 point a game guy could be a guy stuck in positions
Oden he could be Duncan but he could be just another Center with rebounding and shot blocking

as for number one pick it all depends on what you need and what you don't
before it was all oden but Durant made it a horse race


----------



## rocketeer

fjkdsi said:


> LOL
> 
> Durant played bad against OKl ST??


no one ever said he played bad. he definitely made some big shots and big plays, but he also took some bad shots at bad times. he didn't have an amazing game. it could be argued that it was his worst of the 4 conference games he has played(and no question it was his worst shooting the ball).


----------



## Jizzy

If that was his worst game, then it would be down right deadly to play Durant on a good night.

BTW, Durant. [/Thread]


----------



## BigMike

Asbolutely.

Let me reiterate that I said I would draft Oden #1 under most circumstances simply because he's going to be a dominant center, and that's such a rare commodity.

But anybody in this thread who's trying to say that Oden is a superior talent or belittle Durant as a prospect is kidding themselves, because nobody even touches KD in this draft when it comes to talent. And the best thing is, he's NBA ready. 

He's averaging over 34 ppg so far in Big 12 play. Leads the Big 12 in PPG and RPG. His scoring average is the highest in Big 12 HISTORY.

To date, he's been the most impressive player in college basketball this season. He's my choice for POY ahead of anybody else...Tucker, Hansborough, Noah, etc.


----------



## mysterio

Blazed said:


> Nobody would take Jordan over Hakeem then?


I wouldn't.


----------



## JerryWest

Oden all the way, it is not even close. Durant will a good swingman but replaceable. Oden is the kind of guy you can build a NBA championship contender around.


----------



## Bball_Doctor

zagsfan20 said:


> Baker didn't have nearly the ball handling skills or facing the basket ability that Durant has, nor did he have much of a 3 point shot. *I didn't get to see Baker play in college* but I highly doubt that he was playing SF at Hartford as near 7 footer in a conference like Hartford plays in with smaller bigs.


Baker in college was a totally different player than a Baker in the pros. In college he was a jump shooting SF believe it or not which is why many people questioned him as a pick and if the Bucks could successfully turn him into a PF in the NBA. He was actually quite comparable to a Cliff Robinson type of player in college but yes Durant has better handles and I also consider him a better college prospect than Baker was.

Here is an old net scouting report I found just googling which is actually quite similar to my assessment:

http://www.ibiblio.org/craig/draft/1993_draft/scout/sf.html#Baker


----------



## mysterio

Bball_Doctor said:


> Baker in college was a totally different player than a Baker in the pros. In college he was a jump shooting SF believe it or not which is why many people questioned him as a pick and if the Bucks could successfully turn him into a PF in the NBA. He was actually quite comparable to a Cliff Robinson type of player in college but yes Durant has better handles and I also consider him a better college prospect than Baker was.
> 
> Here is an old net scouting report I found just googling which is actually quite similar to my assessment:
> 
> http://www.ibiblio.org/craig/draft/1993_draft/scout/sf.html#Baker


Durant is more advanced than Baker at the same age, but indeed, it's a very good comparison. btw, all these years you've been posting occasionally on this board, I don't think I've once disagreed with anything you've posted. respect...


----------



## Nimreitz

We're starting to see the real Greg Oden now. 29/10 today against Iowa.


----------



## Gtown07

I've now seen Durant play in 4 games (a small sample size but all against big time comp) and he has yet to impress me. As of right now he can't drive to the basket, and he does not play any perimeter defense and we all know he doesnt have the strength to play d in the paint, especially in the L. This kid is going to really piss a fan base off next year unless he learns how to drive to the basket with more force (which may be impossible bc of his build) and play actual defense. At this point I would even consider Brandan Wright over everyone's current flavor of the month. People need to watch him play more. 

On the other hand Greg Oden is finally healthy and dominating. If his teammates continue to feed him he will avg 25, 12 and 3 in big 10 play. I can't wait to see the Wisco rematch. It should be a good one. 

I'd take Oden in a land slide.


----------



## rainman

Pretty clear to me that this case is closed but carry on.


----------



## HKF

These last few games keep reiterating what I've been saying. Durant is a perimeter player and putting him at the 4 is the wrong move in his development. He weighs like 190 lbs at 6'10. You bulk him up too much and he turns into Terry Mills.


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> These last few games keep reiterating what I've been saying. Durant is a perimeter player and putting him at the 4 is the wrong move in his development. He weighs like 190 lbs at 6'10. You bulk him up too much and he turns into Terry Mills.


Agree, the Hawks must be salivating.


----------



## rwj333

rainman said:


> Agree, the Hawks must be salivating.


Yeah. Wow. If you're the Hawks, and you get the 2nd pick, what do you do? Nobody wants Smith or Childress or Williams. Shelden is already a bust. Joe Johnson makes a ton of money so he's difficult to trade. Jeez.


----------



## HKF

rwj333 said:


> Yeah. Wow. If you're the Hawks, and you get the 2nd pick, what do you do? Nobody wants Smith or Childress or Williams. Shelden is already a bust. Joe Johnson makes a ton of money so he's difficult to trade. Jeez.


I don't agree with this at all. Plenty of people want Josh Smith and Marvin Williams.


----------



## Dissonance

HKF said:


> I don't agree with this at all. Plenty of people want Josh Smith and Marvin Williams.



Exactly.

And why did he mention trading Joe Johnson for? Why would they want to do that? Even if they did want to, it wouldn't be difficult to find a team with the assets to trade for him.


----------



## bball2223

Durant is the most unique player I have ever seen in college basketball. Hes 6'10", long, Athletic, and plays outside. He can shoot with anyone and he handles the ball really well for someone of his size. If Oden weren't in the same class as him we would be talking about Durant even more than we are currently. In light of that fact I'm still going to take Oden. 7 footer who is destroying teams with one wrist and hasnt even reached the surface of his potential. He will immeadiately be one of the top shot blockers in the NBA and if his wrist heals enough (which it should) he could be a 15-20 ppg scorer. Durant may score and be very unique but he isnt a player you can build a team around (or hes not the best player too in this draft). The team Oden goes to wil more than likely make the playoffs next season. The teams defense will improve and their offense will be a little better. Durant will improve the offense and will bring a teams defensive level down until he bulks up or improves drastically.


----------



## rainman

bball2223 said:


> Durant is the most unique player I have ever seen in college basketball. Hes 6'10", long, Athletic, and plays outside. He can shoot with anyone and he handles the ball really well for someone of his size. If Oden weren't in the same class as him we would be talking about Durant even more than we are currently. In light of that fact I'm still going to take Oden. 7 footer who is destroying teams with one wrist and hasnt even reached the surface of his potential. He will immeadiately be one of the top shot blockers in the NBA and if his wrist heals enough (which it should) he could be a 15-20 ppg scorer. Durant may score and be very unique but he isnt a player you can build a team around (or hes not the best player too in this draft). The team Oden goes to wil more than likely make the playoffs next season. The teams defense will improve and their offense will be a little better. Durant will improve the offense and will bring a teams defensive level down until he bulks up or improves drastically.



Pretty much agree with your assessment but not sure Oden guarantees a playoff berth, teams like Atlanta, Philly and Memphis(without Gasol) have a long way to go.


----------



## Nimreitz

Dissonance19 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And why did he mention trading Joe Johnson for? Why would they want to do that? Even if they did want to, it wouldn't be difficult to find a team with the assets to trade for him.


Well it doesn't make sense to move any of them anyway. Line up Johnson, Smith, and Williams at the 2-3-4, draft Oden, bring Childress off the bench, and pray to god you can swing a deal for a point guard. Actually I'd just have Johnson play point and put Salim at the 2.

They just need some good coaching.


----------



## Dissonance

Nimreitz said:


> Well it doesn't make sense to move any of them anyway. Line up Johnson, Smith, and Williams at the 2-3-4, draft Oden, bring Childress off the bench, and pray to god you can swing a deal for a point guard. Actually I'd just have Johnson play point and put Salim at the 2.
> 
> They just need some good coaching.



Ah, nah, he was talking about if they got Durant, not Oden.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Guys like Oden are a dime-a-dozen. I prefer Durant's game though.


----------



## mysterio

bball2223 said:


> Durant is the most unique player I have ever seen in college basketball. Hes 6'10", long, Athletic, and plays outside. He can shoot with anyone and he handles the ball really well for someone of his size. If Oden weren't in the same class as him we would be talking about Durant even more than we are currently. In light of that fact I'm still going to take Oden. 7 footer who is destroying teams with one wrist and hasnt even reached the surface of his potential. He will immeadiately be one of the top shot blockers in the NBA and if his wrist heals enough (which it should) he could be a 15-20 ppg scorer. Durant may score and be very unique but he isnt a player you can build a team around (or hes not the best player too in this draft). The team Oden goes to wil more than likely make the playoffs next season. The teams defense will improve and their offense will be a little better. Durant will improve the offense and will bring a teams defensive level down until he bulks up or improves drastically.


He may even become a 25-30 ppg scorer; he's got all the tools to be offensively dominant as well. I mean when Hakeem was Akeem at UH, his numbers were very similar to what Oden is putting up now. And when he came into the NBA, he scored 20ppg as a rookie and eventually refined his offensive game to where he respectively scored 35ppg and 32ppg against D-Rob and Shaq in the '95 playoffs.


----------



## Nimreitz

XMATTHEWX said:


> Guys like Oden are a dime-a-dozen. I prefer Durant's game though.


Here's my dime, go find my Bucks a dozen.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Nimreitz said:


> Here's my dime, go find my Bucks a dozen.


My Hornets might need to come with a quarter...


----------



## Bball_Doctor

mysterio said:


> btw, all these years you've been posting occasionally on this board, I don't think I've once disagreed with anything you've posted. respect...


Thanks for the kind words mysterio. Due to personal and professional commitments I haven't posted on these boards for a long time and when I did it was far in between. It is a wonder if anybody remembers me at all. :lol: I must say the boards have gone through an extensive renovation since the last time I was here.


----------



## Gtown07

XMATTHEWX said:


> Guys like Oden are a dime-a-dozen. I prefer Durant's game though.


Hands down the most incredible thing I have ever heard on this forum.


----------



## E.H. Munro

HKF said:


> I don't agree with this at all. Plenty of people want Josh Smith and Marvin Williams.


Durant would make that Hawks squad terrifying. With Durant at the 3 they can get away with Josh & Marv at the four. That would be a squad that would have opposing coaches up late gobbling antacids.



rainman said:


> Pretty much agree with your assessment but not sure Oden guarantees a playoff berth, teams like Atlanta, Philly and Memphis(without Gasol) have a long way to go.


Que? Put Oden on the Hawks and they're going to kill people.


----------



## rwj333

Yeah, I definitely wasn't thinking when I wrote that.  

Still, it would be hard to get fair value when other teams know you have 4 people at the same position. The Bulls have this problem right now, and it's not fun.


----------



## E.H. Munro

rwj333 said:


> Yeah, I definitely wasn't thinking when I wrote that.
> 
> Still, it would be hard to get fair value when other teams know you have 4 people at the same position. The Bulls have this problem right now, and it's not fun.


That's not the Bulls' problem, the Bulls' problem is that Paxson is terrified of trading prospects or draft picks. He keeps offering ten cents on the dollar to other teams in trade, and it just isn't that hard for opposing GMs to get fifteen or twenty cents on the dollar. He could have had Paul Pierce three times over, and with a primary scorer like Pierce the Bulls would be title contenders. But he's terrified of trading firsts. Now it looks like he'll end up with Ty Thomas and a mid first round pick rather than someone like Iverson or Pierce who could have put them over the top. Paxson is going to end up holding that pick until New Jersey tanks and the Citnalta Division ends up a New York-Toronto race and the pick loses its allure.


----------



## rwj333

ehmunro said:


> That's not the Bulls' problem, the Bulls' problem is that Paxson is terrified of trading prospects or draft picks. He keeps offering ten cents on the dollar to other teams in trade, and it just isn't that hard for opposing GMs to get fifteen or twenty cents on the dollar. He could have had Paul Pierce three times over, and with a primary scorer like Pierce the Bulls would be title contenders. But he's terrified of trading firsts. Now it looks like he'll end up with Ty Thomas and a mid first round pick rather than someone like Iverson or Pierce who could have put them over the top. Paxson is going to end up holding that pick until New Jersey tanks and the Citnalta Division ends up a New York-Toronto race and the pick loses its allure.


Nobody is 100% positive, but the Bulls board thinks that Paxson can't trade the pick according to NBA rules, because it is technically not ours (it is a pick swap). 

As far as trading for Pierce goes... I remember hearing strong rumours that Paxson was willing to trade Gordon for Pierce last year. Ainge reportedly wanted the Knicks pick as well, so no deal was done. 

Pierce would have tied up the Bulls' cap space, so the Ben Wallace signing would not have occurred. Given the makeup of the Bulls right now, I would rather have Wallace, Gordon, and Tyrus Thomas than Paul Pierce.


----------



## cpawfan

rwj333 said:


> Nobody is 100% positive, but the Bulls board thinks that Paxson can't trade the pick according to NBA rules, because it is technically not ours (it is a pick swap).


Yes, the Bulls can't trade the Knicks pick since they don't own it. However, they can trade their pick and the right to swap picks with the Knicks.


----------



## rwj333

cpawfan said:


> Yes, the Bulls can't trade the Knicks pick since they don't own it. However, they can trade their pick and the right to swap picks with the Knicks.


Are you absolutely sure? 



> NBA rules limit trading the draft pick the Bulls could get from the Knicks, which could complicate a deal.


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...trade,1,7693323.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

:whoknows: If you can find out, that would be great.


----------



## cpawfan

rwj333 said:


> Are you absolutely sure?
> 
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...trade,1,7693323.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines
> 
> :whoknows: If you can find out, that would be great.


You're quoting Sam Smith. I have no reason to believe he has a clue on this matter.


----------



## bball2223

mysterio said:


> He may even become a 25-30 ppg scorer; he's got all the tools to be offensively dominant as well. I mean when Hakeem was Akeem at UH, his numbers were very similar to what Oden is putting up now. And when he came into the NBA, he scored 20ppg as a rookie and eventually refined his offensive game to where he respectively scored 35ppg and 32ppg against D-Rob and Shaq in the '95 playoffs.



Yeah but a 25-30 point scorer next year as a 19 year old? I'm sorry but I will be shocked if he scores 20 a game. After five years in the league I agree thats where he will be. But not right away. I'm asuming you meant that he will score 25-30 a game when he develops, which if its the case i agree 100%.


----------



## alex

Bball_Doctor said:


> Thanks for the kind words mysterio. Due to personal and professional commitments I haven't posted on these boards for a long time and when I did it was far in between. It is a wonder if anybody remembers me at all. :lol: I must say the boards have gone through an extensive renovation since the last time I was here.



I remember ya!! : - )

post more often, your insight is excellent, especially since you've been watchin for such a long time.

As for the two players. . . I remember seein both Durant and Oden play as high school juniors. Oden against Poplar Bluff (Hansbrough's old team), Durant at Oak Hill against St. Patrick's (Derrick Caracter's former team). Kevin Durant had the more impressive statistical game, but I couldn't help but noticing his frame. He had no muscle on his arms, and very very narrow shoulders, indicating that he'd probably be unable to add muscle. Greg Oden, on the other hand, had a tremendously strong body, one that could clearly add thirty to fourty pounds without losing athleticism. 

I wasn't so sure on Durant though, and I still have my doubts. He's listed at 225 at Texas, but he doesn't appear close to that, unless he has a very developed lower body. His arms are still very scrawny (although not quite as bad as a couple years ago), and his shoulders are still very narrow, which leads me to believe that he can't add that much weight without losing athletic ability. Not having enough strength _usually_ means that a player will encounter injuries (there are some exceptions, such as Richard Hamilton) that are gunna handicap one's career. 

It doesn't appear that Greg Oden, as long as he doesn't add too mcuh weigth (like Shaquille O'Neal), will have these problems, as he's about 7'0" 270 lbs.


----------



## SheriffKilla

its funny cuz i havent heard this before
but when they asked Kevin Durant who he would compare himself too he said Rashard Lewis
and i think thats an excellent comparison
but of course Durant has the potential to become even better and be a guy that actually leads his team further than Lewis who has been a 2nd option his whole career

as far as Vin Baker i see what u mean but i think the comparison is really flawed
because Baker wasnt nearly as good as Durant is a freshmen even when Baker was a Senior he averaged 28 10 but that was at Hartford
also Baker shot like 20 percent from 3pt land in his college career
Durant is a much better shooter right now than baker EVER was

but i do see what you mean because baker learned how to become more strong and effective inside and Durant definatly has the potential to do that
but the NBA is different now even than it was 10 years ago when Baker was in his prime
so Durant might not even be asked to be an inside presence


----------



## ehizzy3

durant


----------



## HB

fjkdsi said:


> its funny cuz i havent heard this before
> but when they asked Kevin Durant who he would compare himself too he said Rashard Lewis
> and i think thats an excellent comparison
> but of course Durant has the potential to become even better and be a guy that actually leads his team further than Lewis who has been a 2nd option his whole career
> 
> as far as Vin Baker i see what u mean but i think the comparison is really flawed
> because Baker wasnt nearly as good as Durant is a freshmen even when Baker was a Senior he averaged 28 10 but that was at Hartford
> also Baker shot like 20 percent from 3pt land in his college career
> Durant is a much better shooter right now than baker EVER was
> 
> but i do see what you mean because baker learned how to become more strong and effective inside and Durant definatly has the potential to do that
> but the NBA is different now even than it was 10 years ago when Baker was in his prime
> so Durant might not even be asked to be an inside presence


You should read the Durant profile in the profile section. A couple of people have compared him to Rashard Lewis. I am glad he himself mentioned that


----------



## zackredsox

Oden


----------



## BigMike

37 and 23 for Durant tonight.


37 AND 23


The guy is God. I change my mind, I'm taking Durant #1. There's never been a prospect like him.


----------



## AUNDRE

^kinda hard for you to not be bias with that Texas avy


still taking Oden though, cant pass up on that athletic of a 7 footer....


Durant is a baller but he still isnt great on the drive yet, majority of his points come off Jumpers


----------



## Pimped Out

ive always liked to think i am completely objective and rational when it comes to evaluating the longhorns...

oh... yeah... right... nevermind.


----------



## BigMike

You're right, I'm partial towards him of course, but I originally said I'd take Oden, so I'm not a complete homer. 

But honestly, what Durant is doing is unheard of. When's the last time a freshman dominated like this? And he's not just a college star; he has EVERY SINGLE TOOL you could ask for in a prospect. He doesn't defend yet, but he has the length/athleticism to be an awesome defender.

And I disagree with that; he gets a lot of points on his jumpshot becuase he's a stellar shooter who can get a clean look whenever he wants. But he's very good going to the rim when he chooses to do so, and he's improving his tendency to put it on the floor and go to the bucket...look at his FTA's now compared to at the beginning of the season.


----------



## Pimped Out

he has also shown the drive to become a better defender and get bigger.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05

Oden has yet to show me any kind of post game that will translate to the NBA. And his defense isn't gamechanging enough for me to want him over Durant. Don't get me wrong, he alters and blocks a ton of shots, but so do guys like Dalembert and many others, so its not that hard to find 7 footers that can jump a little. Plus Durant rebounds just as well if not better than Oden. I see Kevin as the franchis, and Oden more as a piece to the puzzle.


----------



## Nimreitz

AUNDRE said:


> Durant is a baller but he still isnt great on the drive yet, majority of his points come off Jumpers


Maybe guys back off him and deny the drive, so the jumper is always open?


----------



## NewAgeBaller

i don kno, i'd still take glen davis over either of em, but mayb thats just me..

hes the next zach randolph, in almost every aspect..


----------



## MoscowHeel

Durant shows once again last night why he's the best college player in the country. Oden is good but he's no Durant.


----------



## Nimreitz

NewAgeBaller said:


> i don kno, i'd still take glen davis over either of em, but mayb thats just me.


Yeah, that's just you.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Nimreitz said:


> Yeah, that's just you.


wat chu, huh? wat chu?

the fact that noone else sees this potential, is not to my concern.


----------



## BigMike

so you take zach randolph over a mix between kevin garnett, tracy mcgrady, and george gervin?


----------



## Nimreitz

NewAgeBaller said:


> wat chu, huh? wat chu?


What?


----------



## lw32

BigMike said:


> You're right, I'm partial towards him of course, but I originally said I'd take Oden, so I'm not a complete homer.
> 
> But honestly, what Durant is doing is unheard of. When's the last time a freshman dominated like this?


It's not unheard of, nor is it completely surprising. He's a great prospect on a team which really looks for Durant to shoot and score. He's the focus of that team, especially coming off the number of players Texas lost during the summer. Not too surprising. He took 29 shots last week for 37 points. Not trying to take anything away from him, he's a definite stud. However I don't understand why everyone's so surprised he's blowing up.

One freshman at Syracuse a few years back lit the stage alight and led his team to the championship. Far more impressive than doing so in regular season games. Mind you, Durant should shine in the tournament too.

Not to mention Sampson, Magic and Chris Jackson all had better freshman seasons than Durant. The season isn't over yet, but to say it's unheard of is naive. Wayman Tisdale had very similar numbers at Oklahoma, in the same conference as Durant, as a freshman.


----------



## lw32

NewAgeBaller said:


> wat chu, huh? wat chu?
> 
> the fact that noone else sees this potential, is not to my concern.


Frankly, I'd be more concerned about your ability to judge potential if you'd take Davis over Oden and Durant.


----------



## cpawfan

NewAgeBaller said:


> i don kno, i'd still take glen davis over either of em, but mayb thats just me..
> 
> hes the next zach randolph, in almost every aspect..


Damn that sucks for Big Baby. He's obviously going to have a lot of legal problems very soon if he is to be the next Zach Randolph. Somebody better alert the LSU Campus Police.


----------



## cpawfan

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Frankly, I'd be more concerned about your ability to judge potential if you'd take Davis over Oden and Durant.


Maybe he is Sam Bowie


----------



## NewAgeBaller

cpawfan said:


> Damn that sucks for Big Baby. He's obviously going to have a lot of legal problems very soon if he is to be the next Zach Randolph. Somebody better alert the LSU Campus Police.


yo wat chu tryna say man? huh?
dont make me bring up '02 brutha

and yes, davis/oden/durant are all on the same levl for me bro.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

NewAgeBaller said:


> i don kno, i'd still take glen davis over either of em, but mayb thats just me..
> 
> hes the next zach randolph, in almost every aspect..


What?


----------



## JMES HOME

im gonna go durant even though the poles closed, i've like him ever since he's been in the longhorns..

he's my pick for ROY. He's just keeps impressing me


----------



## BigMike

Lachlanwood32 said:


> It's not unheard of, nor is it completely surprising. He's a great prospect on a team which really looks for Durant to shoot and score. He's the focus of that team, especially coming off the number of players Texas lost during the summer. Not too surprising. He took 29 shots last week for 37 points. Not trying to take anything away from him, he's a definite stud. However I don't understand why everyone's so surprised he's blowing up.
> 
> One freshman at Syracuse a few years back lit the stage alight and led his team to the championship. Far more impressive than doing so in regular season games. Mind you, Durant should shine in the tournament too.
> 
> Not to mention Sampson, Magic and Chris Jackson all had better freshman seasons than Durant. The season isn't over yet, but to say it's unheard of is naive. Wayman Tisdale had very similar numbers at Oklahoma, in the same conference as Durant, as a freshman.


Carmelo won it all. Kevin likely will never accomplish that in college. However, CA didn't dominate to the extent that KD is this season.

And when you mention Sampson, Magic, and Abdul Roaf, you basically prove my point...those guys' freshman seasons were legendary in college basketball. When I ask when's the last time a freshman has dominated like this, that's exactly my point; you have to back to a guy like Chris Jackson to find anybody in KD's ballpark. That's quite a compliment to him.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Tonight Oden showed why I would take him first. He impacted the game on the defensive end by blocking shots or making players scared to put them up inside. He gets wins plain and simple.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

BigMike said:


> Carmelo won it all. Kevin likely will never accomplish that in college. However, CA didn't dominate to the extent that KD is this season.
> 
> And when you mention Sampson, Magic, and Abdul Roaf, you basically prove my point...those guys' freshman seasons were legendary in college basketball. W*hen I ask when's the last time a freshman has dominated like this, that's exactly my point; you have to back to a guy like Chris Jackson to find anybody in KD's ballpark.* That's quite a compliment to him.


Gotta love the Chris Jackson reference! That guy tore it up as a freshman, most people dont remember that.


----------



## croco

http://nbadraft.net/prevenas077.asp

Interesting comparisons between Oden and Durant


----------



## TwinkieTowers

http://nbadraft.net/prevenas077.asp

That's all you need to know.


----------



## DurantDurant

I see many fans and 'experts' starting to slide to Kevin Durant being the 1st pick because he's been jawdroppingly good scoring/rebounding...etc...But I think many of these people need to watch a little more of Oden.

People don't realize how good this Ohio State team is. They are very deep with good scorers (Conley, Harris, Cook, Lewis, Butler...) Greg Oden is the lead scorer with 15ppg. If Oden played with Texas' roster he would probably be averaging 22 or so ppg because he would be getting the ball a lot more. With Ohio St. they have so many hands to feed it to...Oden's offensive 'rawness' to me is not true anymore, I used to think that way but I've watched Oden's last 4 games on TV. He can score pretty much at will if he got the ball more. He has a great jump hook thats pretty much unstoppable (which he shot last night, wow it was pretty). 

I just don't see what people are seeing when they want Durant going ahead of Oden...Sure Durant is kicking *** now and is a surefire #1 pick in most drafts...but Greg Oden when he's healthy can score and will be one of the NBA best defensive players PLAYING CENTER...We all know SG's and SF's don't lead teams to championships.

I guess what I'm saying is, don't fall in love with Durant and think he's the better #1 option because Durant is showing all his skills off right now...Oden will take a bit more time, big men take more time to develope and I think a lot of NBA fans don't realize the awesome potential of Greg Oden...

No team in the NBA can afford not to pick Oden first. If the Bucks had the first pick I would be going crazy if we didn't pick Oden even though we already have Villanueva/Bogut...we already have scorers but no defensive presense. Look at Houston, they have McGrady/Yao...add in Oden, can you imagine that defensive combo?


----------



## Nimreitz

If the Bucks tried to feed me the bull**** that they won't take Oden because we have Bogut, I would burn the Bradley Center down. I haven't like the Bogut pick from day 1, and I still don't like him. Don't bring that up DD, you're making me mad about things that haven't happened yet.

Marvin Williams showing a lot of skills down in Atlanta 
Gadzuric rotting on the bench despite OBVIOUSLY being better than Bogut


----------



## lw32

BigMike said:


> Carmelo won it all. Kevin likely will never accomplish that in college. However, CA didn't dominate to the extent that KD is this season.
> 
> And when you mention Sampson, Magic, and Abdul Roaf, you basically prove my point...those guys' freshman seasons were legendary in college basketball. When I ask when's the last time a freshman has dominated like this, that's exactly my point; *you have to back to a guy like Chris Jackson to find anybody in KD's ballpark.* That's quite a compliment to him.


I'd call it Chris Jackson's ballpark. And honestly, Durant's season needs to improve if he's to make Jackson's level. Jackson was perhaps the best freshman ever. Durant is averaging what, close to 6ppg less on a worse team?


----------



## DurantDurant

Nimreitz said:


> If the Bucks tried to feed me the bull**** that they won't take Oden because we have Bogut, I would burn the Bradley Center down. I haven't like the Bogut pick from day 1, and I still don't like him. Don't bring that up DD, you're making me mad about things that haven't happened yet.
> 
> Marvin Williams showing a lot of skills down in Atlanta
> Gadzuric rotting on the bench despite OBVIOUSLY being better than Bogut


 Marvin Williams has not been much besides an athletic streak scorer in Atlanta, we'll see what he does in the 2nd half after the injury...but Gadzuric playing better then Bogut? Yikes...Dan Gadzuric just is out of control when he plays and hurts us half the time he plays....Bogut has his issues but the positives outweight the negatives...


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

Just for the sake of posting it, I'd take Oden by far. This is how I see the ceilings and basements.
Kevin Durant Ceiling= KG
Kevin Durant Basement= T-Mac

Greg Oden Ceiling= Bill Russell/Wilt Chamberlain
Greg Oden Basement= David Robinson

Ok, it could be a bit far-fetched or it could not, but my point is that no matter what you are getting someone that, with a bit of seasoning in the pros, can lead you to a championship easy either by himself or only one legitimate mediocre all-star in Greg Oden. Yes, you could very easily get someone very good with Kevin Durant, but there always has to be that Mid-level All-Star 2nd fiddle, or possibly another star that's similar to him like say the T-Mac/Yao Ming combo to accomplish anything. T-Mac and Yao are good enough but just more injury prone which I don't see KD having that sort of trouble, that's why I'd say if KD was in the same position as T-Mac with the same skills and instincts, but without the injury police following him everywhere he could win it all, but that would just be another Shaq/Kobe championship.


----------



## Pimped Out

here is an interesting article about the hype around durant and going pro. the last comment really shows that he is still young



> Fans at the Erwin Center started chanting "one more year" when freshman Kevin Durant stepped up to the free throw line, and Texas coach Rick Barnes didn't like it.
> 
> He thought they weren't asking for enough.
> 
> "What bothers me is that they chanted for 'one more year,'" Barnes said. "Why wouldn't they say 'three more years.' Let's go for all of it. It's getting really stingy here."
> ...
> "He absolutely hates it when people talk about it, because it takes away from him being caught in the moment right now enjoying [his college experience]," Barnes said.
> ...
> "'It's not about me; it's about this team,'" Durant has told Barnes. "'You told me I'd have a month to deal with it after the season, why do I have to deal with it now?'"


http://media.www.dailytexanonline.c....Hype.Texas.Prepares.For.Baylor-2724726.shtml


----------



## NeoSamurai

Oden

Because defensively, he can be someone that simply holds down the fort for you game in and game out. Sure, offensively he hasnt shown to be dominant, but he also hasnt been horrendous. With time, his post game will become very good since he has both the work ethic and athleticism to excel. Durant has the numbers right now, but Oden imo can become a better Dwight Howard, providing the rebounding but adding more in terms of shot blocking and with the potential on offense...now thats terrifying...

Plus, in every other draft year, you can find a player with a similar skill set like Durant's (maybe not at his size, but with the same offensive explosive power)...Oden however come's once in a blue moon...you bite on him when you get the opportunity


----------



## BigMike

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I'd call it Chris Jackson's ballpark. And honestly, Durant's season needs to improve if he's to make Jackson's level. Jackson was perhaps the best freshman ever. Durant is averaging what, close to 6ppg less on a worse team?


Whatever. "Chris Jackson's ballpark." Look at KD's numbers in Big 12 play, and the fact that he's carrying a team that starts 4 freshmen and a sophomore. His season certainly is improving. 37 and 23 at Texas Tech. 30 and 16 vs. aTm. 25 in the first half AT the #3 team in the nation before getting hurt. Yes, I would certainly consider Kevin Durant's season to be in Chris Jackson's ballpark. And you said it yourself: "Jackson was perhaps the best freshman ever." I'm not saying KD is better, or as good; I'm saying this level of dominance is worthy of comparison, especially considering he's a runaway for National Player of the Year at this point. It's undebatable.

The comparison between the two is a hell of a compliment to Kevin.


----------



## MemphisX

IMO if you want to do Best case/worst case.

Durant - Best case=Athletic Larry Bird
Worst case=Clyde Drexler

Oden - Best case=Tim Duncan
Worst case=Alonzo Mourning


----------



## rocketeer

MemphisX said:


> IMO if you want to do Best case/worst case.
> 
> Durant - Best case=Athletic Larry Bird
> Worst case=Clyde Drexler
> 
> Oden - Best case=Tim Duncan
> Worst case=Alonzo Mourning


clyde drexler?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

To say that David Robinson is Oden's "basement" is beyond ludicrous. Have people already forgotten how good David Robinson was? Greg Oden should be thrilled if he ever becomes as good as David Robinson.


----------



## lw32

BigMike said:


> Whatever. "Chris Jackson's ballpark." Look at KD's numbers in Big 12 play, and the fact that he's carrying a team that starts 4 freshmen and a sophomore. His season certainly is improving. 37 and 23 at Texas Tech. 30 and 16 vs. aTm. 25 in the first half AT the #3 team in the nation before getting hurt. Yes, I would certainly consider Kevin Durant's season to be in Chris Jackson's ballpark. And you said it yourself: "Jackson was perhaps the best freshman ever." I'm not saying KD is better, or as good; I'm saying this level of dominance is worthy of comparison, especially considering he's a runaway for National Player of the Year at this point. It's undebatable.
> 
> The comparison between the two is a hell of a compliment to Kevin.


Honestly, you're 18 BigMike. I doubt you've ever caught a Chris Jackson LSU game in your life, The guy was a freshman when you were presumably born (give or take a year). I have trouble arguing with you about this for that very reason. Chris Jackson was the best freshman thus far and Durant won't touch it unless he really takes over the tournament. Jackson scored at well and led a very good LSU team. Texas is not as good a team (yet, I'm still waiting on the tourney). I love KD's game, he'll be a better NBA player too considering how Jackson fizzled out and lost the plot. I feel sorry for the guy, battling tourette's on top of the pressure. Don't get me wrong, Durant's a fantastic player and I'd take him over Jackson every time. But you're seriously discounting Abdul-Rauf's accomplishments. He had a big deal of hype back in '89 from ESPN, SI and the few others. Sure, I'd give Durant the NPOY award but what does that have to do with Jackson? It's completely different eras. The level of dominance is comparative, sure, but my original post had nothing to do with that. I said it's Chris Jackson's ballpark and Durant's playing in it, which is correct. You questionably refuted. That's all it was, and all the disagreement is.


----------



## BigMike

How am I discounting Abdul-Roaf's accomplishments? I said he's the best freshman of all-time. I said he had a better freshman season than Durant. The only link I made between the two was saying that you had to go back to Chris Jackson to find a freshman that dominated like Kevin is. Did I once say that KD was more dominant? That he had accomplished more? Nope. It was a simple comparison...and that, in itself, is a tremendous compliment to Kevin Durant. That's the only point I was trying to make. You're right...I never watched him play a live game. I was an infant. But I've seen many clips, and have watched a full game of him, with one of the assistant coaches at UT Travis Mays, 2nd leading scorer all-time at Texas, who had a hell of a battle with Jackson that went to double OT I think. He was fantastic. I can't say I know his game as a freshman inside and out like I know Kevin's. But I'm well aware of his statistical accomplishments, and how he took over games. I'm simply likening these aspects of KD's game to Jackson's. Not sure why you've taken such offense to that.


----------



## kamego

I love what Durant has been able to do. That being said, give me Oden everytime.


----------



## Pimped Out

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> To say that David Robinson is Oden's "basement" is beyond ludicrous. Have people already forgotten how good David Robinson was? Greg Oden should be thrilled if he ever becomes as good as David Robinson.


i argued a similar point in another thread, but i think in laker superstar's post, he was clearly using it as a hyperbole.


----------



## HayesFan

Pimped Out said:


> here is an interesting article about the hype around durant and going pro. the last comment really shows that he is still young
> http://media.www.dailytexanonline.c....Hype.Texas.Prepares.For.Baylor-2724726.shtml


Or it shows that he is focusing on playing with his college team. I agree that he has time to consider it after the season. If I were his coach I would rather he worry about the next game rather then his NBA prospects.

A prime example of the wrong focus is Randolph Morris. If he had paid more attention to his team his freshman year rather than the fact that he could be making money in the NBA like his pal Dwight Howard, that UK team could have made at LEAST the final four.


----------



## Pimped Out

HayesFan said:


> Or it shows that he is focusing on playing with his college team. I agree that he has time to consider it after the season. If I were his coach I would rather he worry about the next game rather then his NBA prospects.
> 
> A prime example of the wrong focus is Randolph Morris. If he had paid more attention to his team his freshman year rather than the fact that he could be making money in the NBA like his pal Dwight Howard, that UK team could have made at LEAST the final four.


i dont think its a bad thing that it shows how young he is and of course its a good thing he is concentrating on his team right now but the line "'You told me I'd have a month to deal with it after the season, why do I have to deal with it now?'" really shows that he is just a kid is who is enjoying college and the chance to play right now.


----------



## HayesFan

Pimped Out said:


> i dont think its a bad thing that it shows how young he is and of course its a good thing he is concentrating on his team right now but the line "'You told me I'd have a month to deal with it after the season, why do I have to deal with it now?'" really shows that he is just a kid is who is enjoying college and the chance to play right now.


I honestly wouldn't be surprised if he stays in school another year. I think the money will be tempting, but college is an experience everyone should have (imho). It isn't a typical experience for a kid like Oden, but it will still shelter him to a certain extent until he figures out exactly who he is.


----------



## cpawfan

HayesFan said:


> A prime example of the wrong focus is Randolph Morris. If he had paid more attention to his team his freshman year rather than the fact that he could be making money in the NBA like his pal Dwight Howard, that UK team could have made at LEAST the final four.


Take off the blue glasses 

Morris wasn't that good his Freshman year that him focusing on his team would have made that much of a difference.


----------



## Bball_Doctor

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> To say that David Robinson is Oden's "basement" is beyond ludicrous. Have people already forgotten how good David Robinson was? Greg Oden should be thrilled if he ever becomes as good as David Robinson.


I agree. Just like there are some people who are too carried away with Durant there are also the same with Oden. To use Robinson as a "basement" is an insult to the his greatness especially when you consider that at his peak Robinson was one of the most skilled centers (offense and defense) to ever play the game. 

Oden's basement is more likely to be a Mutombo with a better inside power game.


----------



## mysterio

LOL, lot of potentially very stupid predictions here. Looking forward to bumping this one on a couple years (that is if I still have no life by then)


----------



## Avalanche

Bball_Doctor said:


> I agree. Just like there are some people who are too carried away with Durant there are also the same with Oden. To use Robinson as a "basement" is an insult to the his greatness especially when you consider that at his peak Robinson was one of the most skilled centers (offense and defense) to ever play the game.
> 
> *Oden's basement is more likely to be a Mutombo with a better inside power game.*


wow hold on a sec, D rob is a disgrace to put in as a basement i agree.
but so is a prime mutumbo with an inside power game, did u see the guy in his prime

i think "basement" as in the worst he could be would be marcus camby ish, and his ceiling is well... anywhere to be honest, physically he has the chance to be up there with the greats of shaq/hakeem etc, but mentioning HOF players in comparisons at all is ludicris, let alone his "basement"

Durant doing better in this poll than i imagined tbh, personally i dont think anyone will take him number 1 but i think he will be the better player, and a future mvp


----------



## Bball_Doctor

Avalanche said:


> wow hold on a sec, D rob is a disgrace to put in as a basement i agree.
> but so is a prime mutumbo with an inside power game, did u see the guy in his prime
> 
> i think "basement" as in the worst he could be would be marcus camby ish, and his ceiling is well... anywhere to be honest, physically he has the chance to be up there with the greats of shaq/hakeem etc, but mentioning HOF players in comparisons at all is ludicris, let alone his "basement"
> 
> Durant doing better in this poll than i imagined tbh, personally i dont think anyone will take him number 1 but i think he will be the better player, and a future mvp


Of course I saw Mutombo in his prime. I have been watching basketball since the late 80s. Mutombo's prime is definitely Oden's basement. Now defensively it is not so much a basement but when you factor in Mutombo's offense then it is. 

Mutombo is arguably one of the top 5 defensive centers of all-time probably only behind Russell, Hakeem, Wilt, and Robinson. But you can argue that Eaton or Thurmond was better and Kareem deserves argument as well. That is the elite of the elite when it comes to post defenders. If Oden can match or exceed Mutombo's defensive reputation it would be quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Bball_Doctor

mysterio said:


> LOL, lot of potentially very stupid predictions here. Looking forward to bumping this one on a couple years (that is if I still have no life by then)


Hindsight can be ***** can't it?


----------

